# OEM++ Mobile Mashup: C6 Audi A6 Avant with RS6, Lamborghini Reventon & Gallardo Modification



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We're fans of tastefully modded Audis and the OEMplus style, but this particular Finnish A6 Avant moves beyond that... sort of OEM++ by mixing in RS 6, Lamborghini parts and paint which is all just as well since Lambo is part of the Audi brand group family. Consider it the automotive equivalent of a mashup remix, only instead of say Jay-Z over a Radiohead track this is an Audi with a fortune's worth of RS 6 and Lambo parts changing the beat. 








Apparently this car is an uber frugal European A6 2.0T FSI, but it's got full on RS 6 fenders and bodywork, RS 6 flat bottom steering wheel, Gallardo seats, Gallardo wheels and it's finished in Reventon matte grey. Pics of the car were posted over on TeamSpeed. Thanks Tommy for the tip.








[url=http://www.teamspeed.com/forums/performance-series-aud


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Good Lord that's hot.


----------



## JETBLK (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MylesPH1)*

oh my lord!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhtopilko (Dec 3, 2006)

great looking a6


----------



## PharmmerBen (Mar 4, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------

